# Added BucketBot to the Jukebox



## Chris (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Chris (May 7, 2005)

Now THAT is fuckin' heavy.


----------



## Donnie (May 7, 2005)

Sadly, that's the last thing I've done in a looonng time.
Kind of influenced by SYL with a little bit of George Lynch in the crappy solo.


----------



## Drew (May 7, 2005)

yeah. My computer just melted. 

That's a cool solo, BB - it starts off sounding like a really shitty solo, just weird sustained notes sustained over the chords in a very rhythmically "straight" manner. then, after lowering expectations, you break into some seriously twisted shit. I think it's hilarious, and there are some _very_ cool runs in there.


----------



## Donnie (May 7, 2005)

Drew said:


> after lowering expectations, you break into some seriously twisted shit. I think it's hilarious, and there are some _very_ cool runs in there.



That's because I have mastered the skill of not knowing what in the hell I'm doing.


----------



## Drew (May 7, 2005)

Hahahaha

You must teach me this skill, enlightened one. 

I think I'm hearing some wierd chromatic stuff in there? sounds badass either way. Barring that one picked thing right when you spead up, I'm not hearing much Lynch (another favorite of mine) aside from that - he's another guy who claims he has no f'in clue what he's doing, yet always makes it work, somehow. 

-D


----------



## Donnie (May 7, 2005)

Drew said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> You must teach me this skill, enlightened one.


Ahhh, you must first realize what you are getting yourself into my young friend.

For example:


> I think I'm hearing some wierd chromatic stuff in there?


Really? Could be. I just kind of winged it.




> he's another guy who claims he has no f'in clue what he's doing
> 
> -D



That's the Lynch influence right there.  


Let me just add to that I went to school for music theory and somewhere along the line I removed all that I had learned. I feel that sometimes to much knowledge hampers creativity. A lot of stuff I write I do not set any rules for.

Also, I absolutely hate recording solos. I do fine pulling them out of my ass live(sometimes).


----------



## keithb (May 7, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> Let me just add to that I went to school for music theory and somewhere along the line I removed all that I had learned. I feel that sometimes to much knowledge hampers creativity. A lot of stuff I write I do not set any rules for.



I hear that. Sometimes I can't seem to break out of the scales and patterns that I know. My roommate plays some guitar, but doesn't have much in the way of technical skills (he's a great pianist and horn player though), and he sometimes comes up with really cool melodies that I would never hit...


----------



## Digital Black (May 7, 2005)

Awesome man.

melted my ears..


----------



## Shawn (May 8, 2005)

Kick ass.


----------

